# Navigating national.mil.ca (Pistol Training. etc.)



## AndrewDL (27 Aug 2014)

I was warned it was a maze, and that warning failed only in the extent to which this labyrinthine site has left me befuddled.

I'm trying to find the corner of national.mil.ca that contains information on how/when/where to apply for training for things such as Pistol Training, CBRN, Conflict Resolution, First A. etc.

I thought it was perhaps through the DLN network but I searched it to no avail.

If anyone has the link I can access while on the DWAN or a series of instructions for link clicking I can follow that would be great.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Aug 2014)

Where are you located? Each base/wing web site is different.


----------



## Zoomie (29 Aug 2014)

Your Wing readiness flight should be the first stop.


----------



## jdl902 (10 Sep 2014)

What if I've been locked in a tall tower downtown?  Where do I go then, besides AndrewDL?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Sep 2014)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/94886/post-1327203/topicseen.html#new

If none of that helps, I suggest you go to the CAF/Plt CofC; you must belong to 'someone'.  If not helpful, do you have a POC for the TE you will be going to next?  They might be able to help.


----------

